# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Screen Names

## xxloveht

Hey everyone, I am looking for a good screen name.
I have an example of what I am sort of looking for.
"Deranged420"

Something alone those lines... If you know what I mean... hah.

Hope some of you have some good ideas.

Thanks!


(I hope I posted this in the right place :p)

----------

